

Poof! You’re Unpublished. - Mystalic
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/07/business/media/07link.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
aupajo
One of the things so many people forget is that large parts of the internet
are archived. It's not as easy as you think to remove something from the net.

Just removed some content? So what? I can find it on Google cache. Removed
content a year ago? I'll find you on the Wayback Machine!

And that's before you get into syndication with other sites, bots, etc...

~~~
cstejerean
Both Google and the Internet Archive will remove cached content if asked
(which I think is terrible but I guess this is their only way to avoid
copyright infringement problems).

------
rms
The controversy on boingboing existed because they refused to say why they
removed the link. I don't think the secret is that evil -- I strongly suspect
it was done to placate advertisers in general. Advertisers don't like links to
porn. Boingboing makes an enormous amount of money so they want to keep
advertiseres happy. They should have just said so instead of keeping it a
secret.

At least I'm hoping it was that reason and not because of a personal feud Xeni
had. I've thought about installing a no-Xeni greasemonkey script but she does
post some good things...

------
jrockway
Heh, I knew from the title that this was going to be about Boing Boing. I'm
not sure how that reflects on the article, but I think it's something like
"this is not a widespread problem, only some fanbois complaining about a semi-
obscure blog."

~~~
tptacek
Last time I checked, bOING bOING was one of the 5 most popular blogs on the
Internet.

~~~
jrockway
Blogs are obscure compared to the NYT, though.

~~~
tptacek
And the sky is often blue. What's your point? You said "semi-obscure blog".
bOING bOING is not an obscure blog.

